# Fit battery



## chrisdougie (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi can anyone give me some imformation on the best way to fit 2 batterys in my motorhome at the moment there is only 1 70watt we are thinking of putting 2 x100 batterys one of the batterys would have to go in abox under the bed right behind the other battery we are also thinking of fitting a 100watt solar panel 

chrsitine & Douglas


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
If you use the search facility you'll find many postings on the subject.


----------



## stearman65 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Batteries*

I've attached a diagram that may be of help. If you aren't electrically minded I woud get someone whi is to fit.


----------



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

2 questions

1. Why the toggle switch to the right of the fuses?
2. I was under the impression you do not ground/earth leisure batteries to the cab the drawing implies you do? (earth symbol nearly dead centre)

Sorry to question but the topic is of interest to me as I have previously connected up 2 x 100 ah cells without any additional work than 2 length of the appropriated cable and a pair of battery clips. I did not add any extra wiring.


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

http://www.motts.org/second leisiure battery.htm

This is how Clive reccomends and he knows 

(It's the 12V in parallel you require.)


----------



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

bigbazza said:


> http://www.motts.org/second%20leisiure%20battery.htm
> 
> This is how Clive reccomends and he knows
> 
> (It's the 12V in parallel you require.)


OK again an earth to chassis on the leisure batteries from the negative side - can someone please confirm is this, you would then have both the leisure batteries and the cab battery both going to the chassis which seems wrong. - I know 100% my original wiring for the leisure batteries does not go to the chassis. maybe 99% as a margin of error is now creeping in :lol:

I basically did what Clive recommends minus the 25a fuses as the batteries are literately on top of each other so limited cable damage opportunities and the extra connections for fuses just seem to be adding complications and week points


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

If you have a meter, check both negative terminals go to the chassis earth, this way you will satisfy yourself that they are both connected to the chassis.


----------



## stearman65 (Nov 22, 2010)

*Extra Battery*

I've dug out a simpler diagram than previous post incase anyone was confused.


----------



## Touchwood_RV (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

All the above are good and true representatives of battery connection, however I subscribe to the old school (as yet no one have disproven this!) of the positive to the MH is from one battery and the negative of the MH to the other as that helps prevent excess sulphating on the second battery.... see attached, but don’t forget the appropriate fuses on the positive side to MH services.


----------



## j20ands10 (Sep 16, 2010)

j20ands10 said:


> bigbazza said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.motts.org/second%20leisiure%20battery.htm
> ...


I was wrong the neg of the leisure battery does go the chassis aswell as the neg from the cab.


----------



## leltel (Jul 27, 2010)

*Desperatly butting in!*

Sorry to barge in, but I too am after some help re batterries. We have two 110ah ones arriving tomorrow that hubby is going to fit in parallel, in place of the kaput 80ah we have now. He has brought meter tails home, but we cannot find amy motor factors that sells the 'spade' lugs to connect to the fuse thingy. Hubby wants to just use 25amp fuse wire instead. We are going away again Thursday and I don't want to blow up or be plunged into darkness! The batteries are gels and one will go under the seat with the other next to it, but in the passenger footwell if that helps.....thank you :?


----------

